

Time altering mirror gives you beer goggles - coupdegrace
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1681472/drunk-mirror-experiment-gives-bar-goers-something-to-reflect-on

======
pat2man
Don't know where the "beer goggles" part of the title came from, this is just
a time delayed video feed instead of a mirror. Fun but nothing special.

~~~
islon
I think this is about the creativity not technical prowess. A delayed video is
nothing new, use it to send a message about drink and drive is.

